# What will you eat first?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You cannot stuff yourself with all the frozen foods in your fridge after the power goes out, but you can distribute some to family members, jerkey some of the meat, and melt down the ice cubes for water. Or do you go after the high lipid foods (Mayo, salad dressing oils, bacon) thats in the cool section? You have to consider if your bugging "in" or "out" as well and what you can carry as well as you don't want to poke on 20lbs in over a week in your gut. So, whats your thoughts on this???


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll fire up "Jenny" after 2 hours, and carry on as with any other power outage.

If it's a 1 second after thing, I'd start a fire outdoors weather permitting and start canning. I haven't even cleaned my second hand canner yet, so in this case the new one would be better.

The meat would get canned first. This is the bugging in part.

If I'm bugging out , I'd have to jerky some meat, if I knew how. I'd probably take my foil wrapped tuna and energy bars and call it a day. After all , I can live off the land "Up North" , right?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

This topic is one that has been on my mind. It's the reason I bought a pressure canner. I want the builk of my food storage to be in canned storage that doesn't require refrigeration. So if the power goes out, I'm not worried. 

If it's winter (which lasts about 7 months a year here in Maine!) I would just pack my freezer with ice and keep things going as long as possible. If it's summer, I would only open the freezer once per day to take things out. I would probably even attempt to can some of that food to see what happens. I do like the idea you suggested about giving stuff away. I would probably do that too.Feeding some of it to animals is another option.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

What will I eat first? lol.........neighbors dog don't look half bad


----------



## TheBigE1976 (Aug 11, 2012)

You may want to consider bartering some of your perishable food to unprepared people in exchange for what you do or will need.


----------



## TheBigE1976 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dog is a fine meal.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll clean out all the ice-cream while I develop a plan on the rest.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> I'll clean out all the ice-cream while I develop a plan on the rest.


I would imagine I'll have to commandeer a full size dodge pickup to crash the local shell station's door if I want at the frozen snickers bars in the first 16 hours.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TheBigE1976 said:


> You may want to consider bartering some of your perishable food to unprepared people in exchange for what you do or will need.


That's a good idea, but what will unprepared people have besides manual labor available?


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> That's a good idea, but what will unprepared people have besides manual labor available?


Manual labor will come in handy and to a hungry person, it will be cheap labor.


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be bugging OUT I have Water at my location. the ability to catch the neighbors dog. it's a big un` I have Canned food and ammo. I figured if i procured then Cured the neighbors dog We'll be alright. 
If your rig is big enough, you might want to think of an iceless cooler. or an inverter and a mini fridge.


----------

